# Zelt gesucht für Biketour



## Schnuppel (16. März 2010)

Hallö,

ich suche ein günstiges und zugleich leichtes sowie packkleines Zelt für schöne Biketouren innerhalb Deutschlands, Österreich, Südtirol-Italien.

Von der Personenanzahl bräuchte ich Tipps für 1-2 Personen, sowie für 1-3 Personen. Ich bin mir da im Moment unschlüssig ob ich 1 , oder evtl. 2 Zelte kaufe.

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für mich?

Biba


----------



## Deltr0n (16. März 2010)

Ich hab ein Zelt von Vaude.(Glaub das Campo bzw n Vorgänger) Kann nichts besseres empfehlen. Das Zelt ist absolut wasserdicht...saß da schon beim übelsten Gewitter drin. Ist trotzdem gut atmungsaktiv (also keine dicken Kondenswassertropfen am Morgen).
Der Aufbau ist auch simpel und geht schnell von statten. Maximal 5min. mit allen Befestigungen.
Vom Material her kann ich auch nichts Negatives berichten. Also keine Löcher im Boden oder sowas. Stau raum ist auch vorhanden...war schon oft zu 2. unterwegs mit 6 Satteltaschen. Einziges Manko der Vorraum hat keinen Boden, wenns also wirklich stark regnet und des Wasser schon Pfützen ums Zelt bildet muss die Ausrüstung auch mit ins Zelt ...ist vom Platz her aber kein Problem. 

Andere Alternative sind noch sog. PopUp-Zelte...kann zwar nix zur Quali sagen aber es ist cool anzuschauen wenn leute aufn campingplatz kommen ihr Zelt AUSWERFEN und schwupps stehts aufgefaltet da.

Von billigen Lidl Zelten etc. würde ich abraten, außer du kaufst zusätzlich noch so ne riesen Plane die du drüber spannst.
Eine Plane würd ich aber immer empfehlen, weil des is meist nervig ohne Dach vor den Zelten zu kauern...und irgendn Baum zum befestigen wirds schon geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. März 2010)

@Schnuppel
willst du damit klassische radtouren, so mit gepaecktraeger und so,  fahren oder richtig mountainbiken?


----------



## skinny63 (16. März 2010)

Deltr0n schrieb:


> Andere Alternative sind noch sog. PopUp-Zelte...kann zwar nix zur Quali sagen aber es ist cool anzuschauen wenn leute aufn campingplatz kommen ihr Zelt AUSWERFEN und schwupps stehts aufgefaltet da.



Noch cooler ist es, wenn man beim Zusammenfalten zuschauen darf. Bei Ersttätern ist mit "ganz großem Kino" zu rechnen. 

Ansonsten, wie "fatz" schon gefragt hat, wie sollen die touren ausschauen, max. Gewicht/Packmaß, wie soll das Zelt transportiert werden?


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2010)

Sollte alle Anforderungen erfüllen Decathlon T2 Pop Up Zelte haben nicht gerade das ideale Packmaß auf einem Zweirad.


----------



## flyingscot (16. März 2010)

Richtig leichte und kleine Zelte kenne ich bisher nur von Terra Nova. Z.B. 
Terra Nova Laser Competition für ca. 920g... allerdings alles andere als günstig. Ich habe mir statt dessen aber ein Tarp aus CubenFiber gebastelt, 200g inkl. 8 Heringe und Spannleinen.


----------



## simplesaiman (16. März 2010)

ich benutze ein vango ultralite 100. das zelt ist ziemlich klein und nur ein einwandzelt. also ein biwak mit etwas mehr komfort. dafür aber nur etwa 900g und ca. 4l packvolumen.


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Richtig leichte und kleine Zelte kenne ich bisher nur von Terra Nova.


kommt drauf an, was du unter "klein" und "leicht" verstehst.
da gibts ne ganze industrie für kleine und leichte zelte...


----------



## Uphillerer (16. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was du unter "klein" und "leicht" verstehst.
> da gibts ne ganze industrie für kleine und leichte zelte...


 





Wie wäre es mit einem einfachen Biwack-Sack für 50,-? Sollte für die ein oder andere Notübernachtung locker reichen.


----------



## ReneM (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

wir waren vor einiger Zeit auch auf der Suche und unserer Ansicht nach haben wir das für uns ideale Zelt gefunden. 

http://Rejka Agadir

Funktioniert erstklassig und der Service von denen ist super. Ich habe mich mal aus Versehen auf den nur halb geöffneten Eingang gelegt und dabei ist das Innenzelt leicht eingerissen. Also ab in den Laden, die haben es dann eingeschickt und kurze Zeit später kam es repariert zurück. Kostenlos!

Kann ich also nur empfehlen!

Gruß

René


----------



## polo (16. März 2010)

jetzt geht's dann halt um die frage, was ist "leicht", was ist "günstig"? leicht und einigermaßen haltbar heißt teuer. was für 3 leicht ist, ist für 1 schwer.
wenn das budget tatsächlich sehr beschränkt ist, wenn komfort nicht die ganz große rolle spielt, dann vielleicht die 3er version vom o.g. decathlon + bivi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuppel (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

dank Euch schon mal für die Antworten... Geplant sind Mehrtagestouren vornehmlich im Sommer zusammen mit meinen Sohn. Vielleicht mag mein anderer Sohn  ab und an aber auch mitfahren. Deswegen die Überlegung ein 3 Mann Zelt, oder ein 1-2 Mann Zelt + 1 Mann Zelt. Gepäckträger und Taschen am Bike entfallen, wir fahren mit unseren MTB's. Das Zelt sollte also einigermaßen bequem im oder am Rucksack befestigt werden können. Mein Budget wären so  200.- - 300.- Euro

Decathlon T2 find ich schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## fatz (17. März 2010)

also wenn du's in den rucksack stopfen willst, sollt's eher richtung 1kg gehen. dein 
hintern wird's dir danken. schlafsack und liegematte brauchst ja auch noch.
tarp wuerd ich dir nicht empfehlen, ausser du schlaefst damit hauptsaechlich im gebirge.
im tal/flachland fressen dich die muecken.
schau mal in stuntzis live-berichten. da gab's mal ein paar betraege zu richtig leichten
zelten aus amiland. waren auch glaub ich gar nicht soooo teuer.


----------



## karstb (17. März 2010)

FÃ¼r einen kÃ¶nnte man ein Jack WOlfskin Gossamer nehmen, kostet nur 80-90â¬. Wiegt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, 1650g, also etwas unter der Angabe.
Den ganzen Zeltkrams auf dem RÃ¼cken zu schleppen, halte ich allerdings fÃ¼r keine gute Idee, auÃer die AusrÃ¼stung ist suuuperleicht. Denn die Wege, die man mit einem 10+ kg Rucksack fahren kann, kann man auch genausogut mit vernÃ¼nftigen Rahmen~ und oder Packtaschen fahren und hat's wesentlich bequemer bergauf und in der Ebene.


----------



## stuntzi (18. März 2010)

beim thema leichte zelte kommt man nicht an http://www.tarptent.com/ vorbei, zumindest mal anschauen die seite.


----------



## radhalter (18. März 2010)

Generell sind manche der leichten Zelte von Vaude ganz interessant, die haben da eine ausgiebige UL-Linie, die schon erwähnten Tarptents natürlich auch (ich finde das Shangri La echt spannend). Ansonsten ist ein hübsches, koplettes 1-Mann Zelt, das im erwähnten finanziellen Rahmen liegt, das Vela 1 extreme von Exped.


----------



## grothauu (18. März 2010)

Neben dem Zelt/Tarp brauchst du eine gute und leichte Isomatte und einen Schlafsack. Am MTB kommt da einiges an Gewicht zusammen und der Liegekomfort ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Bevor ihr Geld ins Zelt investiert, würde ich den Rest des Materials klären und überlegen, ob ihr damit gewichts und schlafmäßig klar kommt. 

Ich verbringe jedes Jahr 4 Wochen im Zelt, aber auf Biketouren ganz ehrlich, finde ich eine Pension einfach klasse. Ausnahme: leichter Schlafsack und eine echte Outdoorübernachtung bei guten Wetter im Heu oder auf Waldboden. Aber auch das ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Meine Tochter hat das erste Mal recht schlecht geschlafen, als in Ösiland die ganze Nacht Tiere geschrien (Brunftzeit) haben, wie wir mitten in den Bergen an einem Waldsee nur mit Schlafsack kampiert haben.  Und dann sind noch dutzende von Mäusen (keine Übertreibung) zum Trinken an den See gelaufen ;-). Im Biwaksack ode Tarp  muss man das ab können. Wenn nicht, dann echtes Zelt, aber das geht ins Gewicht. Also Augen auf bei der Plazwahl. In den Stuntz-Threads gibt es gute Anregungen dazu mit Beispielfotos.



Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. März 2010)

@stuntzi:
yep! das war der link


----------



## Annabell (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier und bezüglich der Zelte zu euch gestoßen. Hoffe, das ich bei euch in dem Bereich gut aufhoben bin. Mein Mann und unser Sohn haben im Sommer eine kleine Fahrradtour geplant - für ein Wochenende um die Natur zur erkunden.
Meine Frage an euch - ich bräuchte ledeglich ein Zelt wo mindestens 2 Personen ihren Platz finden.
Bin über jede Hilfe und jeden Ratschlag dankbar. 

DANKE.


----------



## Annabell (13. März 2011)

Kurze Info - Ich suche ein günstiges Zelt.
Keine Markenzelte - sind im Grunde viel zu teuer und für das Wochenende unnötig. Die Hauptsache ist, das die besagten Personen dort ihren Unterschlupf finden und die Stabilität.

Liebe Grüße,
Annabell


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. März 2011)

Annabell schrieb:


> Kurze Info - Ich suche ein gÃ¼nstiges Zelt.
> Keine Markenzelte - sind im Grunde viel zu teuer



vielleicht ist das was fÃ¼r Dich: HighPeak Minilite 2-Personen-Zelt (â¬ 12,50, ca. 1000g leicht)

zwar ein Markenzelt, aber echt gÃ¼nstig - eine gesparte Ãbernachtung ermÃ¶glicht den Kauf von 2-3 Zelten pro Person

man kÃ¶nnte es theoretisch als Wegwerfzelt verwenden

der hier http://ultralightcycling.blogspot.com/ hat das als Standardzelt dabei und durchquert so z.B. Kanada


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2011)

Für die, die gute Zelte zuzüglich Ratschläge und Infos suchen: www.globetrotter.de
@Anabell: Für eine Wochenend-Tour, die - so nehme ich an - eh nur bei schönem Wetter und in der Nähe stattfindet: Discounter-Zelt


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2011)

Annabell schrieb:


> Kurze Info - Ich suche ein günstiges Zelt.
> Keine Markenzelte - sind im Grunde viel zu teuer und für das Wochenende unnötig. Die Hauptsache ist, das die besagten Personen dort ihren Unterschlupf finden und die Stabilität.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Annabell



Und wie wollen sie im Billigzelt nächtigen? Ohne Liegematte, ohne Schlafsack? So billig kann es gar nicht werden, das sie nicht für das gleiche Geld in einer preiswerten Pension übernachten könnten. Das wird das Naturerlebnis auch nicht stark beeinträchtigen. Oder der Papi will seinen Sohn Camping für immer verleiden.


----------

